# My Newest Family Member...A sweet little gal..



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

She is a happy baby Snowflake Eel that is making friends with my 3 Green Spotted Puffers. So far so good...

Gosh..this hobby is stressful and FUN!..Some of you know what I mean ;-)


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

dfbiggs said:


> She is a happy baby Snowflake Eel that is making friends with my 3 Green Spotted Puffers. So far so good...
> 
> Gosh..this hobby is stressful and FUN!..Some of you know what I mean ;-)



What a beautiful fish! Love those eyes, and the pattern on her. Sounds like an awesome tank with that and GSP's.


----------



## chain (Oct 19, 2011)

I have already decided one of those is going to be one of my first fish once I get my tank going. =)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great looking fish. Congrats


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome fish. What size tank do you keep her in?
Also, I want an update on your breeding pair of Discus. ;-)


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Hi Kym...it's been a long time huh. How are ya? She is in my 37g with my little baby puffers :0. People were telling me to get a larger eel because they thought the puffers were going to be trouble makers but this eel is sassy. I'm actually concerned for my puffs. It's been funny to watch them go through the power struggle. 

Okay update on discus  ...My 2 Pigeon Bloods are currently in a 30g mating like crazy. Unfortunately, since we have moved they have been under some stress and ended up having a few bad batches of wigglers and ate them. Then had issues with them breeding not stop so they would eat the last batch of babies when they would get a new one. We have since then figured out how to stop this so it should no longer be a problem. I still have one little baby fighter back from when I was last talking to you about them breeding so he has been going strong. This is when we suspected flukes had wiped the babies out. 

Also, the Melon Discus is doing well and recently found out he is a she when she laid eggs. Her mate, a Snakeskin Discus, which we think is also a female seems to try to play the role of a male. Still not sure if it is definately a male. These 2 are in a 55g. We also just got a new addition, but you will have to wait to see. I want to post a pic.


What's the news with your discus & aquariums?


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Awwww!!!! (mmkay I am probably the only person that would say this, but..) What a little cutie! 

I LOVE my snowflake!! Is she eating frozen? Mine LOVES a preservative-free seafood mix I get at the grocery store and add Garlic guard so he can smell it fast. I have mine trained to come up to the feeding hole.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Unfortunately I lost Emily Eel...I took her in knowing she might die because she was sick (not in a way to transfer the illness) but was willing to take a chance. At least I gave her a happy home to go in. Afterwards..I replaced her with another eel "Sassafras" that beat up my puffers. This eel had a bold, aggressive, personality...too much for my sweet little puffers. We had an episode where it looked like a scene in Anaconda...made my heart sink in my chest. I've had my puffers for about 7 months and I am very picky about keeping a happy tank. So I was watching them after I just introduced Sassafras and I was feeding her from a stick...she went crazy after she smelled the Brine shrimp I was feeding my puffs. So as I was feeding her shrimp from a stick one my puffers came over to get a bit also. I could tell the eel was having a hard time seeing what the feeding stick was and then it looked and thought my puffer was food and grabbed the little guy and sucked him her cave. It happened so fast...so I stuck the stick on the rock they were in and shook it like crazy to startle the eel so she would let him go...it worked...I saw my puffer zoom out of the cave and he retaliated and pecked at the eels face. After this happened I passed it off as mistaken identity but it was no longer a one time thing...the eel seemed to be hunting them all the time... even though I had her eating well. So had to bring her back to the pet store. ...I hate to find out things don't work out after so much preparation.

So now I figured if I ever get another I should wait until my puffers are full grown since the eels growth rate is faster than the puffers.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

trukgirl said:


> Awwww!!!! (mmkay I am probably the only person that would say this, but..) What a little cutie!
> 
> I LOVE my snowflake!! Is she eating frozen? Mine LOVES a preservative-free seafood mix I get at the grocery store and add Garlic guard so he can smell it fast. I have mine trained to come up to the feeding hole.


I think I saw your video on YouTube when I was looking for snowflakes...if your are Trukgirl on there...yeah I love eels. Some have very impressive patterns.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep thats me LOL!! 

So sorry to hear this. 
I have never kept puffers or had any desire to keep them so I don't know much about them, but I know my eel pretty much goes into a frenzy when eating. There is no way in HE.... I would put my hand in the tank when he smells food. He bites at EVERYTHING and has been stung by my lion before when in his eating frenzy. That has only happened once though and he retreated for several days but was fine. Mine is a fat arse and I had to actually reduce how many times a week I fed him, lol.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Glad yours is working out Trukgirl...yeah after I was feeding mine from a stick I was happy I didn't use my fingers. Both were babies @ 9 &10" but Sassafras latched on to the stick really hard...I felt her teeth clack. Well I guess my puffers are just as small and didn't think their beak would hurt...I was wrong..:lol:


----------

